# Bearded Dragon, 1st reptile



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

My wife and I are looking in to getting a Bearded Dragon and have chatted to a few people on other forums so I thought I'd say Hi on here too and hopefully get some advice from you guys. As we both work full time we're probably looking for a slightly older Beardie with an established eating routine so we can feed him/her in the morning before we go to work. I work in Leicester and Scales and Tails is just down the road from my office so I thought about dropping in there for a chat. 

I'm looking at getting a 4x2x2 viv, sandstone tiles, etc (based on advise) Hopefully I'll be able to pick-up a 'starter' package. Any general advise, stories or pitfalls of ownership would be greatly appreciated!

Dunk


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Not really except I've got a 12 week old beardie and he's my first reptile and I must say its brilliant and my kids adore him. All I would say is get the viv set up at least a week before you get one as it can take a lot of playing around with the dimmer stat position to get the temps right. I feed mine before work just before I leave so he's been awake for an hour to heat up and be ready for food and I also leave him a few calci worms in a dish if he's hungry during the day and then he gets another full dead around 5:30pm when I get home.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Go for it beardies are like puppies !!!:2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> Not really except I've got a 12 week old beardie and he's my first reptile and I must say its brilliant and my kids adore him. All I would say is get the viv set up at least a week before you get one as it can take a lot of playing around with the dimmer stat position to get the temps right. I feed mine before work just before I leave so he's been awake for an hour to heat up and be ready for food and I also leave him a few calci worms in a dish if he's hungry during the day and then he gets another full dead around 5:30pm when I get home.


 
Fruit and Veg ??? you should leave some in there for him, even thought hes young he mite still get through it all mine love it.: victory:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol, of course as well as his greens, squash etc. I was just talking about his live food


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I thought you would.:no1:

Ok OP
once you have your set up complete temps correct etc.(if you buying a package most rep shops will set these up for you).

Food Locusts, roaches (the best meat to shell ratio), crickets, wax worm (high in fat A TREAT) mario worms etc. However the older the beardie the less live food should be fed they tend to like fruit and veg more and its better for them. (and save you a few £) 

Fruit and veg go on TC REPTILES web site a good food sheet on there. theres too much to list on here. I give fresh every day.

Fresh water once a day min, 
Insect dusting and gut loading
A varied food selection is good 

UV lamp depending on make depends on life span. I always have a spare UV and Basking spot bulb spare (you never know).

A bath now and again some people reccomend, I dont bathe mine often at all as when I give him fruit and veg i wet and ring them out a bit (they get enought water from these) If they dont poo for a few days a bath will loosen the bowls and they should poo. Remember a bath must be lukewarm to touch.

Now susbtrate is one of the largest debates on here I use sand for my Year plus as they are experianced at catching prey. reptile carpet for my youngers.

You can use lino, sand, a sand soil mixture, wood chip, tiles, turf, reptile carpet the list goes on.Now impactation can happen with any loose substrate and wood chip I wouldnt use a beardie 1 year old will probably be ok on the sand, but its your choice. IM NOT SUGGESTING WHAT TO USE, ITS A PERSONAL CHOICE (I put that before people moan at me)

They are no trouble at all and a pleasure to own.
Get him out and play they love interaction.

Anything I missed im sure someone will add or I will later : victory:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

I use sandstone small slabs from B&Q there about 12 inches square and 1/2 inch thick. But like above it's down to preference I just find them easier to clean


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the great replies, I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow at Scales and Tails.


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Spoke to Dave at Scales and Tails, top bloke. Looks like we'll be getting a year old beardie in a couple of weeks. Do you guys stand your vivs on the bespoke viv cabinets or have you found a cheaper alternative?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Depends on personal preferance I used a tv shelf from argos when I started off it had a shelf under for powders cleaning equipment live food etc. but now I got a stack viv (lost bespoke make stacked on top of each other and side by side).

When you get your first rep it won't be long till the bug takes over and you have a room full.

Glad to hear your joining up herps you won't reget it until your nose deep ( even the you won't reget it your bank manager will:lol2


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Mine sits on top of a unit I already had. I wouldn't buy crickets to feed him as they do escape. I found one upstairs in my bathroom so now I use hoppers as they don't escape plus Dubai roaches and calci worms. In the past 4 weeks only one escapee hopper and he was on top of the viv so not so bad


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

They don't escape if you leave them in the plastic box you get them in then put them funvarium :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Mine escaped out the viv in the gap between the glass doors (I think) lucky though I found the one in the bathroom and not the Mrs :lol2:


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like we'll be getting the viv and everything this weekend, getting all set up and hopefully pick our new family member up in a couple of weeks. Any opinions on insurance? I've got a quote from Reptiles Direct, which seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Quick question about timers, what do you guys use? I want to get something reliable so that our Beardie gets in to a routine.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Just a normal timer from Argos etc you can get them for a couple of quid. I got two for £5 in Argos


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Just a normal timer from Argos etc you can get them for a couple of quid. I got two for £5 in Argos


Great, I'll have a look. Just ordered the Viv and cabinet, they should be here next Tuesday. Excited! :jump::jump:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd say insurance isn't for everybody, I know a few people on here in the past have had trouble claiming on reptile insurance, and often the excess (what you have to pay) is more than the cost of a consultation and course of anti-biotics anyway! If you have the discipline, a note or two in a jar at the end of each month might work out better : victory:


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

I've seen the excesses are around £35 so I probably wouldn't claim if the treatment was less than that. I'll probably go for it just for the peace of mind.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Insurance is a scam !!! That my view

I would rather pay in cold hard cash should my reps or dogs get Ill.

Its a nightmare claiming. And them for some reason I will guarantee you get the classic line " sorry your not covered for that "

I only insure my car because it's the law! If it wasn't I wouldn't bother.

:devil:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Insurance is a scam !!! That my view
> 
> I would rather pay in cold hard cash should my reps or dogs get Ill.
> 
> ...


This is what I mean, my friend had insurance for her dog, paid religiously for 2 years, then he became ill with some blood infection, she had to take him to an 'approved vet' which set her back almost £2,000 in total, to be told she wasn't covered because of some clause :bash:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I had the same deal with my dog ( different problem )

I would rather sell my car to get my pets vet bill paid if need be, then give them a penny of my hard earned cash.

And really how often do you go to vet over you animals life time a handfull unless you are very unlucky.

Tip from me:::: just put a little away each month in case that emergancy does happen


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I had the same deal with my dog ( different problem )
> 
> I would rather sell my car to get my pets vet bill paid if need be, then give them a penny of my hard earned cash.
> 
> ...


That's what I said... that's what I do : victory:

And once you get to know your vet, they often let you pay in instalments anyway.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

mstypical said:


> That's what I said... that's what I do : victory:
> 
> And once you get to know your vet, they often let you pay in instalments anyway.


Great brains think alike they say:lol2:

Yes my vet is spot On there both rep specalists they worked with reps in London zoo, So I know my little ones are in safe hands !! Worth every penny once needed


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Another question. Where do you get your greens and veg to feed your beardie. I've been looking in Tesco and found a few bits? Anywhere you can recommend, particularly for the greens? Thanks.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

I go tesco/ sinsburys etc for most and the rest I buy seeds eBay is rather cheap and grow my own, ie dandelion, mint etc I'm not green fingered but it's easy. Some pick them down the woods etc but I wouldn't do that personally you don't know if they have been sprayed with pestercide and what's been sniffing around them :2thumb:


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

I buy mine from Tesco except for my dandelions as i have loads in my back garden that i dont cut as i knw they havent been sprayed, but im also thinking of growing my own.


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> I buy mine from Tesco except for my dandelions as i have loads in my back garden that i dont cut as i knw they havent been sprayed, but im also thinking of growing my own.


What type of stuff do you get in Tesco? Sorry for all the daft questions, but most of the 'foods beardies can eat' sites are American, so I've not heard of half the stuff!


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

I tend to get the Spring Greens as they do packs of that chopped, also Butternut Squash i buy from there but i cut the top off and then grate a layer and then put the top back on it as it lasts for ages that way.


----------



## CrestieLove (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey congrats on getting a beardie! They are wonderful little lizards  
Salad wise I've always found ASDA to be the best price for salad if you have one in your area. I generally buy bistro salad mix and baby leaf salad mix as a base for veg then add what I've got in the fridge! Mine love brightly coloured foods like peppers, tomatoes, strawberry (occasionally). Also rocket, butternut squash. Broccoli, cauliflower and carrots occasionally. They need a variety of fruits and veg every day my girl will clean her bowl everyday! There are many helpful websites that list safe foods, there's one on here I think it's a sticky on one of forum pages. This is one I've found particularly helpful  
Nutrition Content

Good luck, everyone on here is super friendly and helpful so don't hesitate to ask more questions along the way


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, with the Butternut squash, do you grate it and give it to them raw or cook it first. Some sites are saying to cook it? Looks like I've got a lot to learn still, but I'm looking forward to it. We should be picking up the viv, lamps, etc tonight! Excited!:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Dunk1L said:


> Thanks for the replies, with the Butternut squash, do you grate it and give it to them raw or cook it first. Some sites are saying to cook it? Looks like I've got a lot to learn still, but I'm looking forward to it. We should be picking up the viv, lamps, etc tonight! Excited!:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:


I personally don't cook anything as it can take nutration out of it, plus they would eat raw in the wild, others may have different view.

I'm Sure you will do great and you can ask questions anytime there are always people that don't mind giving advise, just read care sheets and get a few books. Take advise from everywhere but pick out what you see fit. Everyone has different way of doing things.

It's all very exciting, I'm getting excited fOr you :lol2: first the lamps then set up then Beardie woooooooooo nice:lol2:


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I personally don't cook anything as it can take nutration out of it, plus they would eat raw in the wild, others may have different view.
> 
> I'm Sure you will do great and you can ask questions anytime there are always people that don't mind giving advise, just read care sheets and get a few books. Take advise from everywhere but pick out what you see fit. Everyone has different way of doing things.
> 
> It's all very exciting, I'm getting excited fOr you :lol2: first the lamps then set up then Beardie woooooooooo nice:lol2:


Thanks Bradley, I've printed off loads of stuff about feeding, we got some books at the weekend and you guys have been very helpful. Hopefully we'll get everything set up and ready this week and pick "George" up next week!!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Dunk1L said:


> Thanks Bradley, I've printed off loads of stuff about feeding, we got some books at the weekend and you guys have been very helpful. Hopefully we'll get everything set up and ready this week and pick "George" up next week!!


I want pictures of the little devil :devil: 

Enjoy the reading:lol2:


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

We collected everything last night, well, more or less everything. They were out of stock of a few bits we needed, but we've got a week or so before George will be ready to come home. He's one they had returned as the owner couldn't look after it and he's got an abscess that's currently being treated, so as soon as he's well, we can collect him. 

Quick question about the Viv set-up. I've got the heat bulb and connector, how do I attach it to the top of the viv? With a hook or something? There doesn't appear to be anything supplied with it. Also, we got the fake rock back for him to climb, but where to I put the UV light? Do I need to cut a bit out of the wall or mount the UV light on the ceiling of the viv? It's a Vivexotic VX48 by the way.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Dunk1L said:


> We collected everything last night, well, more or less everything. They were out of stock of a few bits we needed, but we've got a week or so before George will be ready to come home. He's one they had returned as the owner couldn't look after it and he's got an abscess that's currently being treated, so as soon as he's well, we can collect him.
> 
> Quick question about the Viv set-up. I've got the heat bulb and connector, how do I attach it to the top of the viv? With a hook or something? There doesn't appear to be anything supplied with it. Also, we got the fake rock back for him to climb, but where to I put the UV light? Do I need to cut a bit out of the wall or mount the UV light on the ceiling of the viv? It's a Vivexotic VX48 by the way.





I hope he's 100% when you pick him up, use short screws to fix the heat light holder, Mount the UV holder on the ceiling of the viv back as far as you can get it, you will have to drill a small hole in the back ground to get your cable out I believe viv exotic have little half moon shape knock out on the back wall(at the top).i have to ask where did you manage to get a background that big ???


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I hope he's 100% when you pick him up, use short screws to fix the heat light holder, Mount the UV holder on the ceiling of the viv back as far as you can get it, you will have to drill a small hole in the back ground to get your cable out I believe viv exotic have little half moon shape knock out on the back wall(at the top).i have to ask where did you manage to get a background that big ???


Okay, you said use short screws, but I just have the fitting attached to the cable. Do I need to use a hook/cable clips to hold the whole thing up? (Might be a daft question!) There are cable holes in the back at the top, but I'll need to drill a hole in the back to put the thermostat and thermometer probes through. 

I got 2 24" x 24" climbing wall backgrounds. Scales and Tails aren't going to let us take him until he's 100% fighting fit. We had a little stroke last night, he was really chilled out, though he'd been tearing round the viv earlier in the day! :lol2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Cable clips I would say would be best in my opinion, the hooks tend to have long threads on them.

Oh I was going to say I have never come across a 4ft background lol. I like your thinking.

They sound like a good shop. Since they care for the welfare waltz of the Beardie rather then just sell him for a few quid while he need treatment.


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

The shop have been excellent, though I always forget to ask some questions when I'm in there, so I'm glad this place is here. One thing I didn't get was a ceramic (nighttime bulb). They've told me to monitor the temp over night and if it doesn't drop below 60F he should be okay. The viv will be in the middle of a room against an inner wall so I'm hoping it will retain the heat from the day. We got nearly everything last night, including a little hide for him, water and food bowls, some fake plants, substrate. We're going back next week for a big piece of wood for him to climb/bask on and a few more fake plants and the live food! Gotta get them locusts fattened up ready for his arrival!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

You won't need a ceramic unless it gets very cold in your house, beardies have natural drop of ten pasture in the wild so I'm sure he'll be fine. A hide is a big no no as he may choose to stay hidden away from the uv light which is very important for their Health the shop should of told you this. If he want to hide he can under the climbing wood you are greeting him:2thumb:

I wouldn't use plants if he's round as they can confuse these with food once older it will cool to have them ( I forget if you mentioned his age) 

Yer get gut loading you chosen choice of food lol lovely critters


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> You won't need a ceramic unless it gets very cold in your house, beardies have natural drop of ten pasture in the wild so I'm sure he'll be fine. A hide is a big no no as he may choose to stay hidden away from the uv light which is very important for their Health the shop should of told you this. If he want to hide he can under the climbing wood you are greeting him:2thumb:
> 
> I wouldn't use plants if he's round as they can confuse these with food once older it will cool to have them ( I forget if you mentioned his age)
> 
> Yer get gut loading you chosen choice of food lol lovely critters


He's a year old (or just over) so he's used to fake plants, as he's got them in his viv at the shop. The guy who runs the shop (Dave at Scales and Tails, Leicester) provides his with hides, so they can get away if they're stressed, but most of the time they don't use them. Horses for courses I suppose, his family have been breading and rearing reptiles for 130 years! :gasp:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

A year that's alright then lol.

Oh don't get me wrong everyone has different way of doin things and 130 year experience breeding can't really be argued with lol:notworthy:


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, I'm happy to take advice from everyone, as everyone knows more about Beardies than me!! :notworthy:


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking at using a couple of these with self tapping wood screws to hold the heat lamp above the basking spot. Are these okay? Black plastic/nylon p clips for mounting cables/wires/tubes ect. pick size/qty | eBay


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Dunk1L said:


> Looking at using a couple of these with self tapping wood screws to hold the heat lamp above the basking spot. Are these okay? Black plastic/nylon p clips for mounting cables/wires/tubes ect. pick size/qty | eBay


They would be ideal :thumb:


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> They would be ideal :thumb:


Cheers buddy. Off to ebay I go.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Dunk1L said:


> Cheers buddy. Off to ebay I go.


You can't beat eBay, also if you don't mind I suggest googling swell reptiles for fake plants they are the same as most exo terra one but instead of paying about £10+ you will get them for £3-5 On average.


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to putting the viv together this weekend. Question is, I don't have the wood/log I want to put in the viv yet, as they didn't have any in stock when picked everything else up. What would you guys recommend as a basking spot? Stone/Wood, the top of the hide (though I might take this out if he uses it too much). I believe the heat lamp should be hung about 10" above the basking spot, is that right? I'm going to have a thermometer in each 'zone' so I can keep an eye on all the temps. Getting closer.... phoned the shop today and George's abscess is slowly going down so hopefully in a week or two he'll be ready to come home with us.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Dunk1L said:


> Okay, I'm going to putting the viv together this weekend. Question is, I don't have the wood/log I want to put in the viv yet, as they didn't have any in stock when picked everything else up. What would you guys recommend as a basking spot? Stone/Wood, the top of the hide (though I might take this out if he uses it too much). I believe the heat lamp should be hung about 10" above the basking spot, is that right? I'm going to have a thermometer in each 'zone' so I can keep an eye on all the temps. Getting closer.... phoned the shop today and George's abscess is slowly going down so hopefully in a week or two he'll be ready to come home with us.


I prefer a rock for the basking spot as it keeps warmer for long and as long as his basking spot is around 107 the height of it is irrelevant. Get it set up as soon as you can and then try to get the temps all right so when you do get him you know everything is perfect. I bet you getting well excited now as I know I was when I was waiting for mine.


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> I prefer a rock for the basking spot as it keeps warmer for long and as long as his basking spot is around 107 the height of it is irrelevant. Get it set up as soon as you can and then try to get the temps all right so when you do get him you know everything is perfect. I bet you getting well excited now as I know I was when I was waiting for mine.


Where did you get your rock from? I can't seem to find any online.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

I got mine from my local woods and scrubbed them in boiling water and then gave them a quick bake in the oven. I made a hide out of 3 and then used the biggest one for the basking spot


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> I got mine from my local woods and scrubbed them in boiling water and then gave them a quick bake in the oven. I made a hide out of 3 and then used the biggest one for the basking spot


So they are FREE :2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

You can use slate you can get it from most petshops /gardening centres


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay, I've built the viv, now I'm just about to sort the lights. I've got an Arcadia D3+ 34" 39w UV and I'm a bit confused. I don't have a reflector for it, do I need one? Also, I've read that's it best to place it at the front of the viv (with a reflector). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

You don't a reflector but the work better with one, mines just on the roof near the back, the only reason people say on the roof at the front with a reflector is so its hidden behind the top plinth but it doesn't matter.

Good choice on the light though, well worth it as you won't need to change the bulb until next year.


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Manic Marley said:


> You don't a reflector but the work better with one, mines just on the roof near the back, the only reason people say on the roof at the front with a reflector is so its hidden behind the top plinth but it doesn't matter.
> 
> Good choice on the light though, well worth it as you won't need to change the bulb until next year.


Thanks. I've ordered a reflector so hopefully I should have it all up and running this week.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

It will come with little bolts but I got some small screws from B&Q to use so no holes in top of the viv.


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Got the viv up and running today, but the surface temp of the basking spot is about 150f. Office I've tried moving it but it still gets hot, I'm using a hide as the basking spot. The middle and cool end are spot on. Help.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dunk1L said:


> Got the viv up and running today, but the surface temp of the basking spot is about 150f. Office I've tried moving it but it still gets hot, I'm using a hide as the basking spot. The middle and cool end are spot on. Help.


Turn the thermostat down?


PK


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

How far from the basking spot is your stat probe ???


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

If I turn the thermostat down won't that affect the ambient temp? I have a probe hanging about an inch above the basking spot and that's reading an air temp of about 34 the surface of the basking spot is about 55.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dunk1L said:


> If I turn the thermostat down won't that affect the ambient temp? I have a probe hanging about an inch above the basking spot and that's reading an air temp of about 34 the surface of the basking spot is about 55.


Basking spot should be between 105-110F 

Warm side 90-100 F

cool side 75-85 F

Get your basking spot right and the rest should fall into place.

Cheers


PK


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

The main problem is the surface temp of the spot, with the air temp right the surface temp is too high. I can't move the bulb so I've tried moving the basking spot (hide) slightly to one side of the bulb, the surface temp has come down a bit, but it's still around 120f.


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

Any idea where I can get a flat(ish) piece of sandstone? I've been to Homebase and scoured t'internet and can only find pre-cut paving or large lumps for rock gardens. I figured that if I used sandstone (or something similar) for the basking spot this would still allow the air temperature to be right, but the surface temperature would be lower. The plastic hide I have as the basking spot at the moment (one of the ExoTera ones) is getting way too hot!


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

I got mine from our local woods:2thumb:


----------



## Dunk1L (Jun 7, 2012)

We picked George up on Friday. He seems to be settling in, though he's only used his basking spot a couple of times and seems to prefer sitting on his habihut that we got from his viv in the shop. It's right next to his basking spot and he seems to be happy sitting there. He's been gaping while sitting there too along with displaying his black beard and head bobbing (with a bit of arm action too :lol2: ) He has also been glass dancing along the front of the viv and bobbing at us there too. It's almost like he's saying "Look at me, look at me" We let him out for a bit yesterday and he had a good explore around the living room and found himself a nice warm spot on our TiVo box! He wont take live food from my hand yet, but he's happy to scoff anything we put down in front of him.


----------

